# Skillet Cabbage



## luckytrim (Jun 9, 2019)

Skillet Cabbage

Serves 6 as a side dish.

 "You can add apple
cider vinegar or soy sauce to change the flavor."

6 slices bacon
1 medium onion, chopped
3 ribs celery, finely chopped or sliced
1 head green cabbage, finely chopped, sliced or shredded
2 Tbsp. butter, optional
Salt and pepper to taste

In a very large frying pan or a Dutch oven, fry the bacon until it is
crisp; set aside on paper towels, leaving the bacon fat in the pan.
Add the onions and celery to the hot bacon fat and cook over medium-
high heat until they are at least a little browned (or more,
depending on your taste).

Stir in the cabbage, then the butter, if using. Cover and let the
cabbage cook down, stirring thoroughly several times, 10 to 15
minutes, until crisp-tender (or softer, to taste).

Crumble the bacon and stir it in, along with salt and pepper to
 taste. Serve hot.


(I Didn't 'Crumble' The Bacon...)


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh how I've always loved this side dish LT!! I've never used celery, but I'll give it a try.
Thanks for the picture and the post.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 9, 2019)

Had the leftovers for lunch, and, like love, it was better the second time around !  Diced the Leftie Ham and added to the Cabbage...


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2019)

I will have to cut the recipe in half since I am cooking for only myself. 

I don't know why, but for some strange reason my body is screaming for green veggies lately since I have been taken off Coumadin. I love cabbage for a boiled dinner, slaw and now a new recipe to cook up. Thank you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Oh how I've always loved this side dish LT!! I've never used celery, but I'll give it a try.
> Thanks for the picture and the post.



Me too, I'm always looking for ways to use up a bunch of celery!

These days when I make skillet cabbage I start with Fresh Express Old Fashioned Cole Slaw.

I use 1/2 of the bag for a salad and the other half a day or two later for an inexpensive skillet dinner.

I usually add a few caraway seeds and some sausage crumbles or kielbasa coins.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2019)

Just another idea..sometimes I moisten the dish with a little white wine before adding the lid.  It adds a nice light flavor to the dish.
Some apple chunks is a nice addition too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Just another idea..sometimes I moisten the dish with a little white wine before adding the lid.  It adds a nice light flavor to the dish.
> Some apple chunks is a nice addition too.



I gave Scott permission to be able to drink wine in my home. I have never allowed alcohol in my home before. 

When I was cleaning out the fridge for my upcoming shopping trip for the month, on the door, I found about four ounces of white wine in his last bottle on the shelf of the door. I will definitely be using it. A first for me to be cooking with alcohol. 

Thanks son.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 21, 2020)

I finally got around to trying this. It's a keeper. It will be fun tweaking it. I'm thinking a little grated carrot would be good.


----------



## Pellice (Jan 22, 2020)

How many of our ancestors ate this dish!  In the winter, after everything was frozen, the fresh meat was used up, the chickens weren't laying, most vegetables all gone.  But there was still cabbage and preserved meat!  After the 18th century, potatoes would be added.  I also cooked cabbage, onions, and diced potatoes the other night.  It tastes like January!


----------

